# Sweetie's 7th Birthday



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Today Sweetie turns 7! I can't believe I've had him in my life for 6 years <3 
He's currently the only pet we have right now, plus a baby (do babies count as pets? lol)


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since pets count as our babies, then I guess babies should also count as pets! :laughing:

Sending best wishes for Sweetie's 7th!







*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy 7th Sweetie arty2:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Deb's comment was spot on :laughing2: 

Congrats to Sweetie for 7 (!!!) wonderful years! :clap:


----------

